# All mountain shoe



## Jmo1413 (Jan 9, 2013)

Heyyyyy, well I'm looking for new mtb spd shoes that are versatile perhaps like all mountain. Might do some walking yet riding the trails type!!! I heard the bontrager muitisport ssr are pretty good. Any input will be great!! Ohhh and nothing too grippy where I can't clip off like my five tens


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Shoes with a Vibram sole are very good for hike-a-biking when needed. Shoes like Lake MX165 (if you can find them) and Pear Azumi X-Alps are very popular for those of us who have to get off and walk up rocky sections and whatnot.

Try before you buy or look for a great company that has free s/h returns like Zappos's.


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

Look into the shimano SH-AM 45 spd. You'll see a lot pros ( gee and dan atherton come to mind) wear them and are in many videos online. I'm looking to get a pair myself


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

SadikOne1 said:


> Look into the shimano SH-AM 45 spd. You'll see a lot pros ( gee and dan atherton come to mind) wear them and are in many videos online. I'm looking to get a pair myself


That's the shoe I ride with when I'm clipped. Great shoe and provides a bit of ankle protection. I also like to white Shimano low top version, not sure of the model number.


----------



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm a fan of 5.10s. They're famous for being DH shoes, but I do all mountain (no clips, though) and I love them. Super grippy when you have to hike-a-bike on sketchy terrain. They carry clipless, too.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm trying to decide whether I want to get the SHAM45 or the 510 maltese. I run both clipless and flats and want to have one shoe to run both. I have heard good things about both.


----------



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

My boyfriend wears the Maltese and absolutely loves them. He wears them as an every day shoe, too, because he says they're the most comfortable thing he owns. He rides both clipless and flats and uses this shoe for both with ease. If it counts for anything, they're a sharp-looking shoe--girlfriend approved!


----------



## Zinglespeeder (Apr 30, 2010)

ArionRemedy8 said:


> I'm a fan of 5.10s. They're famous for being DH shoes, but I do all mountain (no clips, though) and I love them. Super grippy when you have to hike-a-bike on sketchy terrain. They carry clipless, too.


Speaking of 5.10s, I've heard some great reviews on the Ravens!

Bottom line OP, there are many quality choices out there at many price points.
I'm partial to shimano, as you can find them on eBay for ~$70 and that's not a bad deal!


----------



## Heck08 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jmo1413 said:


> Heyyyyy, well I'm looking for new mtb spd shoes that are versatile perhaps like all mountain. Might do some walking yet riding the trails type!!! I heard the bontrager muitisport ssr are pretty good. Any input will be great!! Ohhh and nothing too grippy where I can't clip off like my five tens


your FiveTens work great for me thx for the Christmas gift! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jmo1413 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohhh ur five tens where great shoes I take that back it was the non adjustable tension pedals with the five ten combo made way to too hard to clip of on sketchy trails.. I really like those shoes. Btw how did u find me?


----------



## GeauxTime9 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm also looking for a new shoe can yall post some?


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

im lookin for a wide "E" or "EE" or even wider,
the mtbr review had a quote saying the the shimao am45 fit a wide foot?

anybody have any experience that can chime in on the am45 width?

also heard the northwave shoes were wider than normal?

thanks

doug


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm running the cranks brothers mallet and want an All Mountain shoe that works well with the clip in aspect. Anybody have any good recommendations?


----------



## Jmo1413 (Jan 9, 2013)

* Pearl iZUMi Men's X-Alp Seek IV..I tried them on and they feel like running shoes very light a very comfortable... I don't know how they would work with the cranks..


----------



## jacksonj51 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jmo1413 said:


> * Pearl iZUMi Men's X-Alp Seek IV..I tried them on and they feel like running shoes very light a very comfortable... I don't know how they would work with the cranks..


That's my combo. Pearl Izumi's X-Alp Seek IV with Crank Brothers Mallet 3's and love it. I bought the 5.10 Minnars first because they fit the best out of all the 5.10's I tried on but they were way too heavy and had zero flex which didn't work well with the pedals. The adjustable stud screws on the pedals were tricky with the 5.10's also because backing them out too far was a death trap to unclip, too far in and the clip would be in the way.

So I tried the X-alps and they were much lighter and had much more flex. They do feel somewhat like a running shoe but give enough protection and support. Love the lip pocket to hide away your laces.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm currently wearing these. Super comfy wide toebox plus offers great foot protection. More of a freeride bike park shoe.
Rakuten.com - Shimano 2012 Men's All Mountain Bike Shoe - SH-AM45

but thinking about trying Mavics new am shoes
Alpine XL - footwear - mountain bike - Mavic
Scree - footwear - mountain bike - Mavic


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

510 Maltese Falcon. Buy them and forget about it. Best shoes eva!


----------



## 309 (Oct 18, 2009)

stingray230sx said:


> im lookin for a wide "E" or "EE" or even wider,
> the mtbr review had a quote saying the the shimao am45 fit a wide foot?
> 
> anybody have any experience that can chime in on the am45 width?
> ...


I have wide enough feet that finding shoes that fit can be problematic. I took a chance on the AM 45's and am very pleased. The 48's fit my size 13 wide feet very well.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Mt.Biker E said:


> thinking about trying Mavics new am shoes
> Alpine XL - footwear - mountain bike - Mavic
> Scree - footwear - mountain bike - Mavic


Just got a set of '12 Mavic Alpine XL's at 50% off from Jenson. Great AM shoe at an amazing price. The quality and fit are top notch. Grippy rubber sole. Only downside is the white color - wish they were black . . .


----------



## chris*tx (May 21, 2006)

Specialized tahoe


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

spec rime might be something to look at..


----------



## olslorolr (Feb 7, 2013)

If you expect to do much walking, I think the Pearl Izumi X-Alp series would be hard to beat. You can actually bend up the toe of the shoe, and they are clipless compatible. I would have bought them but for their ventilated material. I love my Shimanos, but my toes freeze if it's below 40 degrees because of the ventilation. I bought a pair of Five Ten Ravens for winter riding. They are very stiff though, so I'm not sure they'll ever be very good for walking.


----------



## nostayhome (Feb 2, 2013)

How are the 510's when it comes to mud? I looking for an all around shoe to go with my CB platforms.


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

Will the shimano AM45 work with Crank bro pedals?


----------



## 307antilla (Feb 22, 2013)

New to the forums, but the Pearl Izumis are a fantastic shoe, imo. Had them for two seasons now, and by far the best shoe I have had.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I am considering purchasing a pair of Five Ten Maltese Falcons and am wondering what pedals would work better? I have an older set of Mallets, an older set of Candies, and a set of newer ATAC's that I traded some parts for. I like the idea of the Mallets because I could ride them in regular shoes if I needed to take a quick, non-trail ride... but others have suggested they might be harder to clip out of due to the adjustable pins.


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

stingray230sx said:


> im lookin for a wide "E" or "EE" or even wider........


Check out the w i d e versions of the LAKE shoes. A great value and comfortable.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

This is the best mtb bike shoe I've ever had. Comfortable, easy to walk in, and holds the foot in tight if you want to crank it down...

X-Alp Footwear


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

I just bought a pair of Specialized Rime shoes. I was amazed how comfortable they were to ride and walk in


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

For those with the AM45 shoe - anyone wear a size 9 shoe normally? If so, what size AM45 did you get? 42 or 43?

I wear size 9, but have an old pair of MT41's that are 42's (which are supposed to be 8.4, but they fit just right). However - I've read some reviews about the AM45's running small, but then some others saying they run big. So which is it?


----------

